# Moving downloads to new iPad.



## jasel (Dec 3, 2006)

Now that I have an iPad Pro, is their a way to move or backup and restore downloads from my old iPad to the iPad Pro?

The recordings are no longer on my Roamio. Or they were deleted due to licensing when I downloaded them the first time. 

I don't want them on both devices, just the bigger screen of the iPad Pro. 

Thanks.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Nope. Even with an encrypted backup the recordings are not included. They are locked to the original device.


----------



## jasel (Dec 3, 2006)

That kinda sucks. 

So I guess if I want to watch something on my iPad, I shouldn't download it to my iPhone. 

Think there's any chance that TiVo will ever provide an option to stream or download to a device for viewing on a large screen remotely?

I bought an HDMI adapter for my iPad/iPhone, but as soon as I try to use it with the TiVo app, it tells me video mirroring is not allowed. 

I'd love to see a device that I could take along with recordings to view elsewhere. (e.g. Traveling. Vacation home. Girlfriend's house).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Do you have the newest app? AirPlay and HDMI were unlocked a few versions back. 

There is a Fire TV app that allows you to stream to a big screen.


----------



## jasel (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey... Thanks!

I thought I had to use Apple TV to get around the mirroring restriction. Plugged in my hdmi adapter and presto!

Then I searched on my Fire Stick and found the beta app. Just what I've been looking for. 

Not long ago a TiVo tech told me that they were never going to do those things to protect licensing restrictions. Yet another instance where TiVo agents were wrong. When the Roamio first came out, they told me it would do Amazon Prime. Which, at the time, was incorrect.


----------

